# what is this "strange behavior"



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

how do you know if your fishes have parasites, or a disease?
-minus the signs of unsightly spots or wierd stringy things hanging off of them

and what would you classify as "strange behavior" for a fish?

-One of the guppies keep swimming up and down close to the intake of the filter
-and one of my mollies stuck close to the surface of the water even tho turtles right beside it (it usually stays away)

TL


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

you really shouldn't house your terrapins with fish. The fish don't do well with all the salmonella and the massive waste not to mention the stress.


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

oh thnx never thought the salmonella would actually affect the fish.. 
when you say stress would you relate that to fear of being eaten or stress from turtle waste?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would imagine both


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

with that being said what sort of human diseases, illnesses can be passed down to fish?

i'm actually curious, if i was to cough in the tank several times just to get a good concentration of germs in there, would that make them sick as well?

can i get a marine biologist in here?! haha


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Human diseases/illnesses are usually very species specific... only rare cases such as the avian flu, etc. can be passed between certain animals and us.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

t2lieu said:


> with that being said what sort of human diseases, illnesses can be passed down to fish?
> 
> i'm actually curious, if i was to cough in the tank several times just to get a good concentration of germs in there, would that make them sick as well?
> 
> can i get a marine biologist in here?! haha


YOU can't make your fish sick. Your fish CAN make you sick. Several things are transmissable including certain parasites and strains of bacteria. the likelihood in freshwater is pretty low.

Regardless, you should scrub your hands clean before and after you have them in the tank. Never put a hand with a cut or scrape in the tank, obviously... and don't cough in there too much.

Just incase.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

t2lieu said:


> i'm actually curious, if i was to cough in the tank several times just to get a good concentration of germs in there, would that make them sick as well?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I nearly spit out my coffee just there


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

The only transferable disease from fish to humans that I'm aware of is fish tuberculosis. It manifests itself as a rash on humans.

Harry


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

lol haha

so i'm assuming there's no records on diseases being passed from one another lol

hmmmm

worms check
avian flu check lol
common cold...... no check


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> The only transferable disease from fish to humans that I'm aware of is fish tuberculosis. It manifests itself as a rash on humans.
> 
> Harry


Its fish TB (mycobacterium) and its a lot more than a rash. It makes for some nasty growths on your hands


----------

